

Ask HN: How does one find developer positions in San Francisco? - jpd750

I&#x27;m looking to move from the northeast US to San Francisco - I&#x27;m totally pumped.<p>My background is primarily in development and application security - what are the best sites to use to find startup jobs?<p>I currently have applied to some on Indeed, but there has to be better sites.
======
gus_massa
There is an official "Who is hiring?"/"Freelancer?" monthly post the first day
of each month. It was only 5 days ago, so most of the information may be
useful and you may find something in SF.

Who is hiring?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7679431](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7679431)
(291 points, 5 days ago, 478 comments)

Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7679422](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7679422)
(106 points, 5 days ago, 163 comments)

